# Wanted: Open shows...midwest



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

What breed are you looking to show?


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Stock type...mostly appaloosas.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

there are some GREAT, affordable, and fun shows at the 4H fairgrounds in my hometown, Lawrence, KS. I've been to several and they do alot of open shows along with barrel races and hunter/jumper shows from time to time.


----------

